# Uncut-Angling - Perch



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Normally I would let a video like this just slide by without posting it here but Aaron Wiebe of YouTube fame aka Uncut-Angling deserves a mention for his 7 stripe perch fishing rally beard...











He also gives out a few bait tips for perch that some of you might enjoy.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I typically only watch Michigan out of doors and Practical Sportsman.

Haven't watched his show in a while but clicked that one the other night. Last one I clicked he was catching big tiger trout out of a large hole on a pond somewhere, was years ago.

I'm not a fan of the seven stripe shave, but I thought the episode was good, I want that livescopes fish finder, hopefully next year.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I've watched a few of his videos, including one on getting your ass out of the water after falling through. Most of what I watched was before he and Jay relaxed a little and started spending more time with girls other than Aaron's sister, who's goofy like him - but knows how to rip some lip too.
Aaron Wiebe is a badass.
I wouldn't be surprised if he goes back to HB pro staff after the Mega Live comes out, it's supposed to be a different technology & design than the Garmin/Lowrance use.
I guess they're having problems with the dead zones and "phantom trees" on these - both OEMs.
Garmin is $1499 for the XDCR
Lowrance is now at $1499 and the Humminbird will be $1499 also but no black box from scant details.

I always remember you can lead a horse to water, but can't make em drink - so I have no upgrades planned, maybe a used 360 but I doubt it!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

I’ve been a fan of his videos for years now. The videos are well produced and the technology he uses is neat to see.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

That guy cracks me up! I want to do ice fishing videos, but no way and hell will I have that much energy. Lol


----------



## BobberDown? (Apr 4, 2016)

I really appreciate his latest and greatest reviews. Seem to always sway my buying decisions.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> I want to do ice fishing videos


In a few of his older vids he shows what all he needs to set up in order to make a great video. I don’t see myself setting up 2h just to make a cool video. I want to fish! Lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Yep, 
He doesn't just promote anything unless it's good.

One reason I like him. It's funny it's called "uncut" because he does some major editing to make it happen besides busting his ass to produce excellent catches.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Question on that video, for you Humminbird experts. I have the Helix 7. Is that down imaging he is using? I take it my ice ducer doesn't allow for that? He using a boat transducer? I am so busy fishing when I get the chance, I hardly play with the graph. The thing could have a fish call, where the fish fly out the water, and I wouldn't know. Or maybe that's a Garmin. LOL.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> Question on that video, for you Humminbird experts. I have the Helix 7. Is that down imaging he is using? I take it my ice ducer doesn't allow for that? He using a boat transducer? I am so busy fishing when I get the chance, I hardly play with the graph. The thing could have a fish call, where the fish fly out the water, and I wouldn't know. Or maybe that's a Garmin. LOL.


Garmin Livescope on a 10” display. ($2600) & The Livescope XDCR isn't cheap to "add on".
($1500)
Your Helix7 is worlds away... HB is coming out with a Mega Live shortly but that's $1500 & you require a Mega+ unit which starts around $1200 for a Helix 8 MSI+ G4N.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Yowzer! That's some Jack! That be cool as heck though. I knew you'd have the answer Robert. Thanks!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

NP Ray glad to try to help bud.
Aaron was a HB pro staffer for quite awhile but he bailed to Garmin because of this technology.
IDK if he's going to go back or stay with Garmin.
They have good products too, HB is one of a few that are built in USA.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

This is probably one of my favorite Uncut Angling videos. Him and Clayton Shick literally cut out a wheel into the ice and get it to revolve...and catch fish through it. Absolutely hilarious. I wish had the talent and personality to do ridiculously absurd and stupid things like this and get paid for it.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

sfw1960 said:


> I've watched a few of his videos, including one on getting your ass out of the water after falling through. Most of what I watched was before he and Jay relaxed a little and started spending more time with girls other than Aaron's sister, who's goofy like him - but knows how to rip some lip too.
> Aaron Wiebe is a badass.
> I wouldn't be surprised if he goes back to HB pro staff after the Mega Live comes out, it's supposed to be a different technology & design than the Garmin/Lowrance use.
> I guess they're having problems with the dead zones and "phantom trees" on these - both OEMs.
> ...


Have to disagree with ya on the girls part, can't imagine how much more fishing gear and big fish I would have caught if I hadn't wasted so much time and money on women in my youth!

But I definitely agree about the new HB Mega Live. I think all these advancements in ice fishing/open water electronics are amazing and one day I would like to make an investment...but for the next few years I'm going to wait and see how these companies will compete with one another. I'm hoping these Live Scope units will become a little bit more compact and they will work out some of the kinks you mentioned...that's when I'll bust out the big bucks!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I sold this stuff in the early 80's and one thing that has remained constant is bleeding edge technology costs an arm, leg and first born.

I don't like buying discontinued used stuff because you can get caught holding the bag more often than not.

He who saves lots of money on women, has plenty to be lonely about - if not sooner, then later.

Wife doesn't fish with me near as much as when we were younger, but it's usually funny to have guys run off at the mouth about "girls" sitting nearby. The yap usually gets quiet pretty quickly after we get going...


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Petoskey said:


> This is probably one of my favorite Uncut Angling videos. Him and Clayton Shick literally cut out a wheel into the ice and get it to revolve...and catch fish through it. Absolutely hilarious. I wish had the talent and personality to do ridiculously absurd and stupid things like this and get paid for it.


That was hilarious. Thanks for sharing.


----------

